# Russisch Inkasso



## A John (7 Oktober 2004)

Wie es aussieht, hat man in der Szene inzwischen ernste Liquiditätsprobleme.

Aber vielleicht gelten da solche Methoden ja auch als normal.

Man beachte auch das Impressum.
Mal gespannt, wie lange die Site noch im Netz ist.
Vielleicht bekommt der gute Dr. Mönch ja demnächst lieben Besuch aus Tschetschenien.  :bang:  :bang:  :bang: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Bremsklotz (7 Oktober 2004)

Ich würde sowas als Erpressung bezeichnen.  Ich hoffe, dass die Seite ratz fatz ins Nirwana verschwindet. 
Das ist unterstes Niveau, aber das schert solche Typen sicher nicht.
Überlegt mal, ob ihr den Link nicht besser löscht, denn es stehen ja auch Namen da, ich bezweifel allerdings, das die real sind. 
Das kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Überlegt mal, ob ihr den Link nicht besser löscht, denn es stehen ja auch Namen da,



Wieso, solange die Namen nicht hier im Forum stehen , ist das kein Verstoß gegen die NUBs 
die Site selber ist zwar in letzter Konsequenz kommerziell, aber bestimmt nicht für die Leser dieses Forums.
Es ist Sache der Betroffenen sich dagegen zu wehren. Die  dort genannten Sites existieren 
meist ohne jedes Impressum.  Vom "Content" her hält sich mein Mitleid in sehr engen Grenzen.....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2004)

Wer Zugang zum linkforum hat, möge sich die Beiträge dort mit den Titeln

Bieseln in Panama I http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6776
Bieseln in Panama II http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6824
Bieseln in Panama III http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7524

zu Gemüte führen, die genau von dieser Firma handeln...

grüsse
a.


----------



## A John (7 Oktober 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sowas als Erpressung bezeichnen.


IMO Nötigung, Kreditgefährdung und üble Nachrede. 



> Überlegt mal, ob ihr den Link nicht besser löscht, denn es stehen ja auch Namen da, ich bezweifel allerdings, das die real sind.


Solchen Dreck bekommt man am ehesten dadurch aus dem Netz, indem man ihn publik macht. 
Solches Gesindel trifft man am besten mit seinen eigenen Waffen.
Die Behörden werden da IMO kaum aktiv werden und wenn, dauert es Jahre. Dann geben sich diese Typen halt einen anderen Namen und machen weiter, wie gehabt. Kennt man ja, in diesem Milieu.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> meist ohne jedes Impressum.  Vom "Content" her hält sich mein Mitleid in sehr engen Grenzen.....
> cp



na, dann kuck mal "vom whois her" (nach den domains in der Schuldnerliste... ich zitier das hier mal nicht, weil ich's nicht verstehe)


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2004)

dann mußte mit diesem Problem leben, alles ist im Leben nicht erklärbar...

(ich denke nicht , daß ich dir Rechenschaft über meine Sichtweise   abgeben muß) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> (ich denke nicht , daß ich dir Rechenschaft über meine Sichtweise   abgeben muß)
> cp


 natürlich nicht... 


aber vielleicht findet es jemand interessant genug, die ache näher zu betrachten...
zB ein Schuldner hat die Adresse ruda 138, horni mesto

der empfohlene gay-content-anbieter hat die Adresse
S*K*, Ruda 138, 793 44 Horni Mesto (googlen bildet...)
kein wunder, wird ja auch bei [gayschloss].net/impressum.htm genannt...

wenn man den gaycontentanbieterseiteninhaberfirmennamen hier eingibt
http://portal.justice.cz/uvod/JusticeEN.aspx

erfährt man wieder ein detail mehr

Das ist eine so was von wirre Angelegenheit... Dass sie imho interessant ist. Egal, wer da was mit wem macht oder nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Oktober 2004)

:vlol:



			
				Erotik-Inkasso schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr verehrter Herr und Frau Rechtsanwalt,
> 
> wenn Sie diese Zeilen lesen, wurden Sie wahrscheinlich von Ihrem Klienten beauftragt gegen uns rechtlich vorzugehen, bzw. eine rechtliche Vorgehensweise näher zu prüfen. Nun, hätte Ihr ehrenwerter Klient seine Geschäftspartner ordnungsgemäß und nach entsprechend getroffener Vereinbarung finanziell entlohnt und nicht ganz mies über den Tisch gezogen, würde dieser auf unserer Internetpräsenz wohl nicht namentlich genannt werden. In Folge hätten Sie jetzt nicht die äußerst schwierige Aufgabe zu bewältigen, nach einem Erotik-Inkassodienst zu suchen, welcher je nach Auftrag & Anforderung aus den Ländern Russland, Tschechien, der Slowakei und der Ukraine massiv und erfolgreich gegen Ihren Klienten interveniert. Für Ihre Kanzlei und Ihre endemische Gerichtsbarkeit sind wir ein bissiges Phantom, Ihre anwaltliche Korrespondenz, wenn sie nicht dezidiert einen sinnvollen Beitrag zur Begleichung der offenen Kostenstelle seitens unseres Klienten führt, wird kategorisch als Bodendecker für den Käfig unseres Wellensittich genutzt!
> 
> ...


Jubilier! Na wartet, wenn der erste meiner Mandanten bei euch auf der Liste auftaucht ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2004)

http://www.hoovers.com/yukos/--ID__53700--/free-co-factsheet.xhtml

man vergleiche mal diese Adresse mit dem Impressum des deutsch/russischen Inkassoagenten ...
Die Übereinstimmung ist geradezu frappant....

und drei weitere Treffer immer mit demselben Firmennamen 
Yukos Moskow 

http://www.yukos.com/
Zur Info wer Yukos ist :
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,322011,00.html


> 13 Geheimlisten aus dem Ölministerium
> 
> Im Annex B finden sich 13 Geheimlisten aus dem irakischen Ölministerium.
> Darin sind alle Firmen und Personen aufgelistet, die von Saddam Hussein Gutscheine
> ...


ob das der Hausjurist ist ...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe schon im Linkforum auf die Adressparallele hingewiesen. Ernst nehmen würde ich das aber nicht, auch wenn es da noch etwas gibt: 
Der Registrant der matlock-bc.com ist die Firma Matlock, da stand damals "O*B*F*" dabei. Ein "O*B*F*" ist laut Auskunft des Impressums einer "Astrologieportal.c**" Vorstandsvorsitzender der "Gehim.com SA" in Panama, deren europäisches "Headoffice" ein gewisser 
Dr. M*M*, Ruda 138, Horni Mesto leitet.

Erinnert Ihr Euch? Der Inhalteanbieter des "Matlockdialers"  war damals die
"Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize". Diese Adresse gehört laut google zu "Morgan & Morgan" bzw. morimor. Ist's ein Faible für namhafte Adressen? 
cj


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

*Pseudokollektive Sympathie mit den Abzockern!*

*Pseudokollektive Sympathie mit den Abzockern! *

Hallo A John, Ihre Marketing-Aktivitäten erfüllen uns mit großer Freude, wirklich toll, vielen Dank! Sie haben uns mit Ihren Zeilen motiviert, den ersten Journaleintrag unser Internetpräsenz zu formulieren:  

************************
Seit unserem Onlineauftritt hat die Existenz als Erotik-Inkasso in den beiden essentiellen segmentspezifischen und einigen marktperipheren Gesprächsforen im Internet für erhebliche Emotionswallungen gesorgt. In einer Art der durchaus soziologisch erklärbaren aber unverständlichen Pseudokollektivität wird seitens der Forenteilnehmer größtenteils und zumeist mit scharfen Formulierungen Partei für den/die Schuldner ergriffen, wird der Gläubiger, - das Opfer einer kommerziellen Vereinbarung-, völlig mit seinem Anliegen, seinem finanziellen Verlust, ignoriert, unbeachtet in den sauren Regen gestellt. Der Schuldner transzendiert gruppendynamisch in die Empore eines bemitleidenswerten Leidtragenden; unsere Internetpräsenz wird in jeglicher Form diabolisiert, weil diese nach eingehender Prüfung der jeweiligen Kausalität offen und mit vollem Namen von den Abzockmethoden und der wirtschaftlichen Verunreinigung - ausgelöst durch den Negativprobanten-, berichtet (deutsche Staatsanwälte finden ein deplaziertes Stelldichein) !

Nun, wir möchten nicht Zeugnis über den psychischen Habitus und die gesellschaftliche Positionierung dieser Forenteilnehmer ablegen, doch erinnert uns dieses forenkapriziöse Gruppenverhalten an weitläufig verbreitete Kantinengespräche eines mittelständigen Betriebes! Lohnempfänger äußern sich engagiert negativ über den Chef eines Betriebes und derjenige, welcher dem Chef in folge mal persönlich in Worte fasst was die Mitarbeiter untereinander kommunizieren, wird sofort von der restlichen Belegschaft ausgeschlossen, alle distanzieren sich weitläufig mit einem schnell aufgetragenen Nimbus im Dasein eines substanziellen Vakuums! 

Erfahren wir hier das Phänomen einer gesellschaftlich antrainierten Heuchlerei, sind das alles Scharlatane und sind darüber hinaus die lautesten Protestanten, die zu bezeichnenden selbsternannten Robin Hoods der Schuldner, alle in gewisser Weise auch Schuldner mit einem aufkommenden Gefühl der Angst, selbst einmal auf Erotik-Inkasso namentlich publiziert zu werden? 

Wir wissen es nicht, es interessiert uns auch nicht wirklich. Vor einigen Monaten wurden in den Foren der Online-Erotikmacher die Stimmen immer lauter, eine Institution ähnlich der SCHUFA für das deutschsprachige Erotikgeschäft zu etablieren. Wir haben uns entschieden, das fehlende Glied in der Kette zu bilden und daran halten wir NACHHALTIG fest! Wenn jeder im B2B des Erotikgeschäfts künftig seine Rechnung begleicht, dann löst sich Erotik-Inkasso mit Wohlwollen von selbst auf! Doch solange dies nicht Praxis ist, arbeiten wir für alle geschädigten, engagierten und leider teils zu gutgläubigen Adultwebmaster weiter!!!

Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung
Dr. Mönch & Team
Moscow, 09.11.2004

**************

Noch was: Das Hochhausgebäude von Yukos hat viele Etagen und wir sind nur Mieter einer kleinen Büroeinheit, wir sind weder der Hausanwalt eines Ölkonzerns, noch sonstiges! (Dr.phil. & Magister der Soziologie), Ihre Ermittlungen als Freizeitbeschäftigung sind zwar sehr amüsant für uns zu lesen, aber leider nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Counselor (9 November 2004)

Ich möchte auch nicht über den psychischen Habitus und die gesellschaftliche Postionierung von Monkey & Team spekulieren. Man darf sicher davon ausgehen, daß Monkey nicht nur Freunde hat.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch nicht über den psychischen Habitus und die gesellschaftliche Postionierung von Monkey & Team spekulieren. Man darf sicher davon ausgehen, daß Monkey nicht nur Freunde hat.




Da muss ich Ihnen beipflichten, mit solch einem Projekt generiert man nicht nur Freunde, ....tangiert mich aber nicht! Übrigens heißt Mönch auf englisch Monk, nur mal beiläufig als kleine Info.  Wenn Sie mir aufgrund meiner Zeilen etwas über meinen geistigen Horizont mitteilen möchten, bitte tun Sie das, ich brauche immer wieder frische Impulse zum Reflektieren meines biologischen Daseins. Aber eine große Bitte: verpacken Sie ihre Eindrücke nicht in destruktive Beleidigungen, wäre schade, sagen Sie mir ganz offen und konstruktiv, welchen Eindruck Sie gewinnen konnten! Würde mich freuen, Grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (9 November 2004)

Im festen Vorsatz, zu diesem peinlichen Auftritt der russischen "Schufa" nur einmal etwas von mir zu geben:

Die Rechtsmöglichkeiten eines "Schuldners" gegenüber der "Schufa" und anderen deutschen Auskunftei-Unternehmen sind hinlänglich bekannt. Aus diesem Grund werden dort auch keine detaillierten Informationen über einzelne Schuldverhältnisse angegeben, jedenfalls nicht, so lange solche nicht rechtskräftig entschieden sind - und zwar von unabhängigen Gerichten.

Dazu kann und wird die Aussage
_In Folge hätten Sie jetzt nicht die äußerst schwierige Aufgabe zu bewältigen, nach einem Erotik-Inkassodienst zu suchen, welcher je nach Auftrag & Anforderung aus den Ländern Russland, Tschechien, der Slowakei und der Ukraine massiv und erfolgreich gegen Ihren Klienten interveniert. Für Ihre Kanzlei und Ihre endemische Gerichtsbarkeit sind wir ein bissiges Phantom, Ihre anwaltliche Korrespondenz, wenn sie nicht dezidiert einen sinnvollen Beitrag zur Begleichung der offenen Kostenstelle seitens unseres Klienten führt, wird kategorisch als Bodendecker für den Käfig unseres Wellensittich genutzt!_
niemals passen. Diese Vorgehensweise ist unrecht, unverschämt, nicht-rechtsstaatlich und in höchstem Maße angreifbar.

Hieran ändert auch eine sehr blumige Sprache nichts. 

Für mich ist dieses Thema bis zum ersten Mandat erledigt. Punkt.


----------



## wibu (9 November 2004)

*Re: Pseudokollektive Sympathie mit den Abzockern!*



			
				dr. mönch & team schrieb:
			
		

> Seit unserem Onlineauftritt hat die Existenz als Erotik-Inkasso in den beiden essentiellen segmentspezifischen und einigen marktperipheren Gesprächsforen im Internet für erhebliche Emotionswallungen gesorgt.


Erhebliche Emotionswallungen? In welchen Foren denn genau?



			
				dr. mönch & team schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem aufkommenden Gefühl der Angst, selbst einmal auf Erotik-Inkasso namentlich publiziert zu werden?


Es wäre mir persönlich völlig egal, auf Ihren Seiten namentlich genannt zu werden. Die "Seriösität" ist schließlich deutlich genug zu erkennen. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich pflege berechtigte Forderungen umgehend zu begleichen. 



			
				dr. mönch & team schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einigen Monaten wurden in den Foren der Online-Erotikmacher die Stimmen immer lauter, eine Institution ähnlich der SCHUFA für das deutschsprachige Erotikgeschäft zu etablieren.


So etwas wie Ihre Seiten werden die wohl nicht wirklich gemeint haben. 



			
				dr. mönch & team schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns entschieden, das fehlende Glied in der Kette zu bilden und daran halten wir NACHHALTIG fest!  Wenn jeder im B2B des Erotikgeschäfts künftig seine Rechnung begleicht, dann löst sich Erotik-Inkasso mit Wohlwollen von selbst auf!


Ich glaube, Erotik-Inkasso wird sich sowieso von selbst auflösen.



			
				dr. mönch & team schrieb:
			
		

> Doch solange dies nicht Praxis ist, arbeiten wir für alle geschädigten, engagierten und leider teils zu gutgläubigen Adultwebmaster weiter!!


Wie denn? Außer der namentlichen Nennung im Internet haben Sie meines Erachtens keine großen Möglichkeiten, Forderungen einzutreiben.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

dr. mönch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine große Bitte: verpacken Sie ihre Eindrücke nicht in destruktive
> Beleidigungen, wäre schade, sagen Sie mir ganz offen und konstruktiv, welchen Eindruck
> Sie gewinnen konnten!


Wo stehen da Beleidigungen, das ist schon ein starkes Stück, so etwas zu behaupten 
Die einzigen Beleidigungen, sind die in der eigenen Fantasie. Wird schon wissen, 
warum man  so allergisch auf bloße Andeutungen reagiert .
 Ansonsten das Übliche: anonyme Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt.
Das paßt...

cp

PS: Erstaunlich, wie auf einmal nach einem  Monat  diese hohlen gestelzten Sprechblasen
 aus dem  Nirwana gurgeln..., dauert halt was bis man so was zusammengestellt hat


----------



## sascha (9 November 2004)

Pseudowissenschaftliches Geschwafel ist dann fehl am Platz, wenn man mit ihm zugleich einräumt, dass man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat. Die "gesellschaftliche Positionierung" der hiesigen Forenteilnehmer dürfte jedem (auch Außenstehenden) klar sein: Das Forum dient der Meinungs- und Interessenartikulation von Bürgern, die ihre Verbraucherrechte in einem korporatistischen System der Verflechtung von Politik und Wirtschaftslobbyisten stark geschwächt sehen, und daher versuchen, in der gesellschaftlichen wie rechtlichen Diskussion und Meinungsbildung ein Gegengewicht aufzubauen. Mit einigem Erfolg übrigens.


----------



## Counselor (9 November 2004)

dr. mönch schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich Ihnen beipflichten, mit solch einem Projekt generiert man nicht nur Freunde, ....tangiert mich aber nicht!


Interessant! Sie blenden negative Begleiterscheinungen Ihres Handelns einfach aus.





			
				dr mönch schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens heißt Mönch auf englisch Monk, nur mal beiläufig als kleine Info.


Das Wort 'Monk' ist ein Polysem, ebenso wie 'Monkey'. Beide Wörter sind für eine Paronomasie geeignet (ie. Dr. Monk is the monkey monk of a monkey business).


			
				dr mönch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine große Bitte: verpacken Sie ihre Eindrücke nicht in destruktive Beleidigungen, wäre schade, sagen Sie mir ganz offen und konstruktiv, welchen Eindruck Sie gewinnen konnten!


Keinesfalls! Ihr Äußeres ist sehr interessant. 
http://www.openbc.com/hp/Matthias_Moench/


----------



## Rex Cramer (9 November 2004)

Also mir stellen sich da so einige Fragen. Die Schuldnerliste auf der Seite ist vor allem interessant: Da ist von Netto- und Bruttobeträgen die Rede und letztere sind immer so wunderbar runde (und auch hohe) Summen. Wird da großzügig aufgerundet? Ob die nicht vielleicht doch arg getürkt ist? Ob vielleicht doch ein einfach strukturierter Mensch noch einfach strukturiertere Kunden einfangen will? Das einzige was ich wirklich glauben mag: Der Verantwortliche kann einen gewissen Timo R. nicht sonderlich leiden, hat wohl schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht. Und der ist ja in einschlägigen Kreisen hinlänglich bekannt.

Amüsant wird die Geschichte, wenn ein Unternehmen vom Arsch der Welt fernab jeder Gerichtsbarkeit eine ordentliche Abtretung am Wohnort des Beklagten nachweisen müsste. Umgekehrt sollte ein deutscher Unternehmer wohl nicht mehr den Klageweg beschreiten, wenn er die Dienste von Dr. Monk in Anspruch genommen hat, weil er sich jetzt ins eigene Bein schießt. Was hätte also ein "Internetdienstleister" davon, wenn er einen zahlungsunwilligen Kunden für eine Forderung an den Monk-Pranger stellt, die er ab diesem Moment nicht mehr beitreiben kann und wird und der erst einmal gefunden sein will? Zusätzliche Ausgaben? Und zu deutlich darf der liebe Dr. Monk ja auch nicht werden, weil sonst klar wie Kloßbrühe sein würde, wer da unerlaubterweise Daten an ihn weitergegeben hat. Was eine blöde Zwickmühle für das bissige Phantom fernab jeder deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit...



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Außer der namentlichen Nennung im Internet haben Sie meines Erachtens keine großen Möglichkeiten, Forderungen einzutreiben.


Bingo. Und wenn das geschehen ist, dann ist der Karren für die ehrlichen engagierten Adultwebmaster so im Dreck, dass die Forderung eh zum Teufel ist. Aus einem finanziellen Verhältnis ein emotionales machen und noch mehr Geld ausgeben? Sieht Geschäftsleuten äußerst unähnlich.

Was interessiert mich hier, wenn in Moscow ein Sack Reis umfällt?


----------



## A John (9 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Vorgehensweise ist unrecht, unverschämt, nicht-rechtsstaatlich und in höchstem Maße angreifbar.


Dies lässt sich durchaus auch von weiten Teilen der Porno / Dialerszene behaupten.
Anscheinend versucht man dort, einbrechende Umsätze durch Gewaltbereitschaft und noch mehr kriminelle Energie zu kompensieren.
Dass es nun auch das Milieu selbst trifft, betrachte ich mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude, solange man mit diesen Machenschaften unter sich bleibt.
In einem seriösen Umfeld dürfte sich mit Methoden der Russenmafia kaum Eindruck erzielen lassen. 
Ich nehme diesen Typen bestenfalls als Indiz für die aufkommende Panik in der Branche, keinesfalls aber für voll. (Auch wenn er noch so krampfhaft den Fremdwörterduden bemüht).



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Keinesfalls! Ihr Äußeres ist sehr interessant.
> http://www.openbc.com/hp/Matthias_Moench/


Stimmt. Aber irgendwie habe ich ihn mir anders vorgestellt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Rex Cramer (9 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> In einem seriösen Umfeld dürfte sich mit Methoden der Russenmafia kaum Eindruck erzielen lassen.


Hauptproblem ist wohl, dass sich mit dieser Methode schlicht keine Erfolge erzielen lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

http://www.erotik-inkasso.net/infosfuranwalte.htm


> Daher betrachten wir Ihren Klienten als einen potenziellen Betrüger, welchen
> wir vorerst auf unser Internetpräsenz entsprechend etikettieren!



http://www.erotik-inkasso.net/pseudosympathie.htm


> Doch solange dies nicht Praxis
> ist, arbeiten wir für alle geschädigten, engagierten und leider teils zu
> gutgläubigen Adultwebmaster weiter!!!



Ein Engel und Wohltäter in Menschengestalt  0 

cp


----------



## Dino (9 November 2004)

Hmmm....ich denke mal, sollte ich jemals wegen einer Forderung, die ich nicht anerkenne und der ich daher widerspreche, auf dieser oder einer ähnlichen Seite meinen Namen wiederfinden, dann wäre das der sofortige Auslöser für 

a) eine Verleumdungsklage
b) eine Schadenersatz-/Schmerzensgeldklage in nicht unbeträchtlicher Höhe
c) jeglichen weiteren Schritt, den mein Anwalt dann für gut und richtig hielte.

Neenee, nicht gegen Mönch und Schergen; derjenige, auf dessen Mist diese Forderung entstanden ist und der sich auf diese Schiene begeben hat, wäre wegen der Inauftraggabe dieser "Inkasso"-Form das Ziel. Und der ist zumindest dann, wenn er ernsthafte eigene Versuche der Beitreibung der Forderung unternommen hat, nicht inkognito und nicht abseits des Zugriffs irgendwelcher Gerichtsbarkeiten.
Ich denke mal, dass sich die Mönch-Seiten sehr schnell von selbst ad adsurdum führen, wenn auf Grund ihrer Aktivitäten und Vorgehensweise der "Auftraggeber" massiv eins zwischen die Hörner bekommt.

Im Übrigen würde das Erscheinen meines Namens - egal welche Forderung dem zugrunde läge - mehr oder weniger klarstellen, dass der (Möchtegern)-Gläubiger in einer Ecke der "Geschäftswelt" zuhause ist, in der sich eh nur finstere Gestalten wohlfühlen. Insofern wäre das Erscheinen meines Namens vielleicht sogar eine Unterstützung MEINER Interessen.
Ich überlege sogar gerade, ob man die Mönch-Seiten nicht sogar ziemlich massiv promoten sollte, um die "Firmen" zu outen, die sich ihrer Methoden bedienen.....mmmm.....je mehr ich drüber nachdenke....doch...das hat was!

Gruß nach "Moscow" - pffffft...


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2004)

*Böse, böse, böse!*



> ich überlege sogar gerade, ob man die Mönch-Seiten nicht sogar ziemlich massiv promoten sollte, um die "Firmen" zu outen, die sich ihrer Methoden bedienen.....mmmm.....je mehr ich drüber nachdenke....doch...das hat was!



Aber aber! Der Herr Doktor ist doch in Wohltäter, indem er die nichtsnutzigen Bösewichte rupft und selbst sehr anständige Foren unterhält, zum Beispiel ein Mietrecht-Forum, wie man im dortigen Impressum nachlesen kann, wenn man die Begriffe "mietrecht forum mönch" googelt.

Auf zum fröhlichen Ostereiersuchen   0 

Bartel, der wo den Most holt


----------



## KatzenHai (11 November 2004)

... was für ein Forum!!


----------

